# OPA - Organization of Professional Archery



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Something interesting Levi put up on his YouTube channel. I wish him the best of luck. Sounds like he has a lot of support of companies and manufacturers.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

That right there is exactly who you want to be representing and trying to grow your sport.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

He refers to the website as if it already exists, but doesn't give the URL and a quick Google search doesn't show anything about this OPA other than a trademark. Anybody have a link?


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, they messed that part up. Have an operational website before you launch the announcement. I couldn't find anything yet either.


----------



## wachatz (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, I was wanting to read the list to see if I know anybody!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

This sounds like it could be a breath of fresh air from someone looking at a bigger picture than just the standard sponsors. Bringing in other avenues of the outdoor world will help allow archery to be considered along beside them and bring in better revenue opportunities.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, archery reaches a lot further than bows and arrows, there's plenty of good sponsorship to be exposed in areas other than directly assossciated to the bow and arrow. varied sponcership makes for strong endorsements and a wide viewer/user base. i think part of archery's lack of general awareness, is because sponcership has traditionally been so closely associated to the sport. it stagnates to source of potential funding on all levels of the sport.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm curious how the 200 is chosen. Is this just a list of 200 guys that he knows or is there some other qualification? 

When I first saw this, I was hoping that he was proposing that the OPA be akin to what the PGA is for golf - a real central governing body with real qualifications of being a pro - not just ponying up some cash to grease the pockets.

I'll be curious to see where this goes.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

The way he made it sound was 200 hand picked of the best archers in the world with some room if someone gets missed on the list. So to qualify you would have to have proven at other events that you deserve to be there. His game plan is awesome and it's a big move in the right direction in promotion of the sport to new people.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Interesting results from a Google search.
https://trademarks.justia.com/866/26/opa-organization-of-professional-86626885.html

Dk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

When this was mentioned months ago there was a list I read but can't remember where. IRC pros from every venue was invited.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay, on Dial Up those videos are not accessed quickly or well, but.... 200 Top Archers listed? As seeded like in Tennis? If in like motorcycles, only the top 100 have official number plates. #1 being the overall National Winner and on down as they are ranked.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like the video has been set to private. Interesting.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

When I got with Levi and Jack Wallace at the metropolis ASA this year Levi was telling us about the format and a few other things and it sounded like it should be a very good organized competition and a lot of fun!


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

http://oproarchery.com

Here you go


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

So if you drive the maximum speed limit, you still get a ticket. 

Can't see anyone shooting much over 290 under those rules.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Darn, I'm not on the list.

That's OK, $500 registration fee is too much for me to donate to the cause.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Arrows no larger than 2312?
300 max speed limit and then 299 is legal and 300 is disqualified?
Time limit, 2 minutes for first shooter and 1 minute there after? Mmmmm? I'll reserve comment. 
Well, $500 would separate the Pros and Wanna Bes.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

You've already started your comment, let's hear your grief's and propsals.


SonnyThomas said:


> Arrows no larger than 2312?
> 300 max speed limit and then 299 is legal and 300 is disqualified?
> Time limit, 2 minutes for first shooter and 1 minute there after? Mmmmm? I'll reserve comment.
> Well, $500 would separate the Pros and Wanna Bes.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This is great. Glad to see progress and they've got the best spokesman on the planet. I wish the OPA all the success in the world. 

For me, personally, I find it difficult to take the one arrow (20 per day, 40 per tournament, known distance) concept serious as a truly professional contest. That's only ten more than a Vegas league night at the local range. I know, opinions vary, that's mine. :cheers:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> You've already started your comment, let's hear your grief's and propsals.


You don't shoot 3D or just ticked at me because of the other reason? 
Arrow size; They use "logs" in all organizations. If this is what the OPA wants, fine. Me, though I didn't say so to start, it sounds like another FITA attempt.
Speed limit; How can 300 fps be the max and 300 be disqualification?
Shooting time; Have you not heard of the time limit violation complaints? By what force would this be? Biggest standout I can remember was two people disqualified for time violation. These two people then vidoed Professionals exceeding the time limit excessively. Video presented to Officials the two people were allowed to continue where they were disqualified.
The $500 entry spoke for it's self.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> This is great. Glad to see progress and they've got the best spokesman on the planet. I wish the OPA all the success in the world.
> 
> For me, personally, I find it difficult to take the one arrow (20 per day, 40 per tournament, known distance) concept serious as a truly professional contest. That's only ten more than a Vegas league night at the local range. I know, opinions vary, that's mine. :cheers:


The only way I can see the 20 arrow thing a possibility is if they had a big turn out.

Sure, everyone would like to wish the OPA the best, but The Deer (?) hasn't gone over big and Regions is....Well, I don't see how they can continue.

Other dismal results; ASA Indoor DAIR. And Allen Conner (?) and company bringing forth a new Indoor target years back (no one even remembers it, but it was Posted here on AT).


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I see the larger arrow size as a mute point. I'm sure some will use them, but I think there will be more x10's personally because of the 80 yard limit. It sounds somewhat like a modified Redding. Short to long distances, dots on the target. Using ASA scoring is something unique and will be fun to see how people manage their 14's. I've heard talk over time of people wanting the 27 series limit to be lowered to 23's, so that might be a push for this lowering of total size being started here. Also, assuming you mean logs as in the 27 series, then no they don't use them in all organizations. International indoor tournaments are limited to 23's. 

I have to say, the wording on the 300fps portion is strange and I think should be changed. 

The shooting time does seem short, but honestly, it's one arrow and if they'll enforce it, could be a change in the right direction. 

I don't understand the $500 entry portion of your post?


SonnyThomas said:


> You don't shoot 3D or just ticked at me because of the other reason?
> Arrow size; They use "logs" in all organizations. If this is what the OPA wants, fine. Me, though I didn't say so to start, it sounds like another FITA attempt.
> Speed limit; How can 300 fps be the max and 300 be disqualification?
> Shooting time; Have you not heard of the time limit violation complaints? By what force would this be? Biggest standout I can remember was two people disqualified for time violation. These two people then vidoed Professionals exceeding the time limit excessively. Video presented to Officials the two people were allowed to continue where they were disqualified.
> The $500 entry spoke for it's self.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> You don't shoot 3D or just ticked at me because of the other reason?
> Arrow size; They use "logs" in all organizations. If this is what the OPA wants, fine. Me, though I didn't say so to start, it sounds like another FITA attempt.
> Speed limit; How can 300 fps be the max and 300 be disqualification?
> Shooting time; Have you not heard of the time limit violation complaints? By what force would this be? Biggest standout I can remember was two people disqualified for time violation. These two people then vidoed Professionals exceeding the time limit excessively. Video presented to Officials the two people were allowed to continue where they were disqualified.
> The $500 entry spoke for it's self.


I like the 23 size limit, but also agree with RCR that I bet you'll see a lot of micros out there because of the 80yd max.

Nitpicking over the 299/300fps is funny. I'm sure they'll fix the wording. 

2mins is plenty of time to shoot a single arrow at a known yardage target. I am curious how they enforce it, too.

Not a fan of the colored dots, but man is that 14 going to be TINY at 80 yards. I wonder what target they'll put out there for a 4yd shot??


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> I see the larger arrow size as a mute point. I'm sure some will use them, but I think there will be more x10's personally because of the 80 yard limit. It sounds somewhat like a modified Redding. Short to long distances, dots on the target. Using ASA scoring is something unique and will be fun to see how people manage their 14's. I've heard talk over time of people wanting the 27 series limit to be lowered to 23's, so that might be a push for this lowering of total size being started here. Also, assuming you mean logs as in the 27 series, then no they don't use them in all organizations. International indoor tournaments are limited to 23's.
> 
> I have to say, the wording on the 300fps portion is strange and I think should be changed.
> 
> ...


Hey, OPA is 3D, not Indoors.

There has been the want of FITA legal arrows since I began competing, back in late 1999 and stopped every time it's been brought up. Quite a few times it has been "beaten to death on AT." And I've been using FITA legal arrows since day one of Carbon Express introducing their CXLs. So I started with CXLs, then Harvest Time Archery HT3s, Muddy Outdoors HT3s and now Deer Crossing Archery Target arrows. Still, I am not in favor of arrow restrictions except for the gigantic GT 60X that brought forth ruling of 27/64" as max. Haven't seen a 60X? I've got a picture. The thing looks like a broom handle to a GT 30X.

The enforcing of the time limit will be something to see. Personally, I don't have a problem with one minute. Everyone is around the stake so they see what everyone does. Most have the best guess already adjusted to their sight frame. From the stake, they glass, got something in mind, set their sight, and then they shoot. I've cleaned the 4 arrow one minute end of the ASA Indoor DAIR the vast majority of times.

What about $500? In so many words I said the $500 entry fee would keep the "Wanna Bes" at bay. And it just might a "throat cutter." Easy to access is the ASA Home page. Easy to access is scores of tournaments way back. Looking over the Pros scores you see the same people at the bottom a lot.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone take a real good look at the list of Invited Shooters? They may be invited, but..........


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Whoops! I spoke with the wrong person....or right person? The reply; "Hey, if my manufacturer isn't paying the way I'm not entering." As a after thought he gave; "Now if they have a sponsor that's going to put up damn serious money I might consider it." And many years ago the ASA had a sponsor (beer?) that chucked out some big bucks. I remember Jeff Hopkins collecting $50,000 for one event back in the late 1990s or very early 2000.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

curious?
what is the reason for invitations only?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> curious?
> what is the reason for invitations only?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe PR? Me, I think some names are on the Invite List just to have names. Bob Wolfram for example. I remember Bob from back around year 2000. Bob being one of the better shooters I asked for some advice. He was shooting a Hoyt Viper, 328 fps IBO. I asked of binoculars and lens power. IBO was the thing and Bob gave with use of 8X (IBO legal at the time) to use a 3X lens as they were more compatible. 
Now, I haven't known Bob to shoot 3D for a long, long time. If you see his name it's like the Indoor events, Midwest Open or maybe the Iowa Open and from time to time he shoots at the biggie, Vegas. Kind wonder about Pat Dorigatti also, field14's brother. There are others I could point out and that's why I asked if any one had taken a real good at the list.

Of the Pro I noted in my last reply, I have no doubt some sponsors would foot the bill to have their shooters at high profile event like the OPA...if it gets big... Still, many of the listed shoot for the same manufacturers. 10 Pros times $500 is $5000 for one event. How many events per year?

What organizations would take a slam if OPA did go over?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe PR? Me, I think some names are on the Invite List just to have names. Bob Wolfram for example. I remember Bob from back around year 2000. Bob being one of the better shooters I asked for some advice. He was shooting a Hoyt Viper, 328 fps IBO. I asked of binoculars and lens power. IBO was the thing and Bob gave with use of 8X (IBO legal at the time) to use a 3X lens as they were more compatible.
> Now, I haven't known Bob to shoot 3D for a long, long time. If you see his name it's like the Indoor events, Midwest Open or maybe the Iowa Open and from time to time he shoots at the biggie, Vegas. Kind wonder about Pat Dorigatti also, field14's brother. There are others I could point out and that's why I asked if any one had taken a real good at the list.
> 
> Of the Pro I noted in my last reply, I have no doubt some sponsors would foot the bill to have their shooters at high profile event like the OPA...if it gets big... Still, many of the listed shoot for the same manufacturers. 10 Pros times $500 is $5000 for one event. How many events per year?
> ...


I see a lot of names who belong to USA Archery and don't even shoot 3D, ever. Pros from different manufacturers. 
I guess it's nice that they were invited but I will be surprised if they go because IMO, USA and World Archery events are much more prestigious.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shouldn't matter the type of archery they shoot- it is known distance 3-d with orange aiming dots..


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I have mixed thoughts/feelings.
1) It would be awesome to get archery more popular, to bring in sponsors from outside of archery etc.
2) Why shoot at foam animals? You instantly turn off potential sponsors/fans who don't hunt, or are left of center of animal rights issues.
3) If it's marked yardage and marked scoring areas (well, SOME scoring areas are marked) why have a strict 300fps speed limit? Not that many will shoot that fast, but why have a limit at all?
4) why invite only certain pros, but then open it up to first come first served? Sounds like it will be more like a pro-am.(which I have nothing against...as long as you call it that)
5) I personally dislike the rules for a "called 14". 
6) I don't care for the "shoot through" rules either

I get that Levi is primarily a 3-D guy and these rules are similar to what he works with most often. But then just call it the OP3-DA
Want to get more outside fan/sponsors involved? Shoot a field round, vegas round, and a 3-D round (with 3-D STILL potentially ticking off the same people....maybe drop the 3-D and replace it with a world cup style target round)

In the end, I'm glad he's doing SOMETHING for archery....even though I will likely have very little interest in the shoot itself.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I think the called 14 is a little off worded. On a 3D target the 14 is a long ways from the 10 or the 12 and I didn't see the target of choice. ASA 3D targets have a lower and upper 12 inside the 10 ring. And I'd say those 1 1/2" 12s and 14 rings would be something of a real challenge at 80 yards. 

Here's the original notation of ASA ring sizes, the 14 not noted;
"McKenzie is working on having a 5" O.D. for all 10-rings regardless of target size. The 12-rings and the 11-ring will all be 1.5" O.D. which will effectively provide a separation among these scoring rings. All lines are to be .125" in width which will also help with the "pulled line" issue and bonus rings touching on several targets."


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I hope this works out well and good. Then NFAA can get OUT of the pro business.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

FS560 said:


> I hope this works out well and good. Then NFAA can get OUT of the pro business.


Won't happen. Easton won't let it happen.....


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Mahly said:


> I have mixed thoughts/feelings.
> 1) It would be awesome to get archery more popular, to bring in sponsors from outside of archery etc.
> 2) Why shoot at foam animals? You instantly turn off potential sponsors/fans who don't hunt, or are left of center of animal rights issues.
> 3) If it's marked yardage and marked scoring areas (well, SOME scoring areas are marked) why have a strict 300fps speed limit? Not that many will shoot that fast, but why have a limit at all?
> ...


I agree, especially with #2.
I like 3d but let's be honest, it's not great for spectators.
Like you said fita and field is much more interesting to watch. The big round targets.
Especially for novice who may be interested in trying archery.

But hey, like was said... At least he's doing something and trying.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Let's face it, archery is not the spectator sport in any manner. There is no noise, no seen speed, no awesome athletic display, and no crashes, body or car wise.

I may not compete in Outdoor, but I go because to watch because I'm a club member of a club that puts on State Championships. Heck, I'd rather BS than watch the event. The only time I took pictures was to show how packed the X ring was on the Pros' target and catch Steve Boylan making a funny face. My camera was never the same after taking a picture of field14 

ASA's Indoor DAIR was fashioned to be both a spectator and buddy/team event and it went no where...


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Looks like Tony Morelli made the list, good for him! He's been shooting strong


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tony has done well all year. Day one of Classic in, he's sitting in 3rd place. I wish him the best.


----------

